# Halloween Spirit - Drinking Game Idea for Parties !



## Kat3

There are so many great Halloween ideas and recipes out there for parties but whenever I looked for a great Halloween themed drinking game there didn't seem to be one. This year I've decided to make up my own drinking game for Halloween and I've called it Halloween Spirit.

I've made a YouTube video demonstrating how it works. 





This is how it works :

There are 2 cups for each player. (Opaque cups -important)

One cup will be filled with a soft drink or juice. (A Treat)

The other cup will be filled with alcohol of your choice. (A Trick)

Cards reading 'Trick' and 'Treat' will be placed over the cups by one player while the other players look away. The cards don't necessarily correspond to whats in the cup. This means that the players can never be sure if they're picking a Trick or a Treat. Halloween Russian Roulette if you will.

2 extra Trick and Treat cups are added containing something extra nice and something extra nasty. The extra nasty cup will be called 'The Great Pumpkin'.

Players must then pick a cup, but not touch it before rolling the dice.

Rolling a 1 : Don't Drink. Cup picked stays in play.
Rolling a 2 : Drink double. Refill chosen cup with whatever it contained. 
Rolling a 3 : Pick another player to drink your chosen cup.
Rolling a 4: Reverse cup picking order.
Rolling a 5 : Pick an additional cup to drink as well.
Rolling a 6 : Drink the Great Pumpkin when it is revealed. If more than one person rolls a six before it is revealed divide the drink into the appropriate number of cups and add an extra shot to each one.

The game ends when all the cups have been drunk.

Please let me know what you think and if you could see yourself playing this at your Halloween party or film night !


----------



## vamp_girl

That seems like an awesome game I might give that a try.


----------



## DarkTiki

That's awesome!


----------

